# APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beautiful!



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*<span style="color: #3333FF">NOTE: Appling/Columbia Co. is near Augusta in East Ga.</span> *

*This DOG - ID#A030737

I am described as a female, black and cream German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown..

I have been at the shelter since Mar 31, 2009. 
This information is 6 hours old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
Columbia County Animal Care & Control Department 

Ask for information about animal ID number A030737 

Voice: (706) 541-4077 Fax: (706) 541-3895 


info from: http://www.petharbor.com 

http://columbiacountyga.gov/Index.aspx?page=2328*


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww..... What a cute girl.







She looks so sad though.


----------



## Clearmeadowstables (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone know any more info on this gal?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Karen, You would have to call the animal control for more info. I don't think anyone has seen her. I do not know when her time is up.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

So many gorgeous GA dogs.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: APPLING/COLUMBIA CO. GA. A/F id#A030737,beauti*

She isn't listed on their site now. I hope she was adopted.


----------

